# Faut-il laisser l'iMAC allumé 24/24 ?



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Mai 2002)

Bonjour à tous !

Peut-être est-ce une question bête, mais à ce jour personne n'a jamais pu m'y répondre avec précision.
Faut-il laisser l'iMac allumé en permanence ou éteignez vous le tous les jours ?
Pourquoi est-ce mieux de le laisser allumé en permanence ?
Si on l'éteint tous les soirs, celà pose t-il un pb ? Si oui pouquoi ?


----------



## Flix (8 Mai 2002)

Moi, j'y connais rien, mais je l'allume le matin, le suspent la journée, et l'etient le soir, ca me semble un bon compromis, après tu fait ce que tu veu a mon avis etient le la nuit au moins.


----------



## minime (8 Mai 2002)

La quesion a déjà été posée ici.


----------



## loriscoutin (8 Mai 2002)

perso ca fait 4 jours qu'il tourne sans avoir stopper et il va tres bien sur l'imac l'écran fait peur car il chauffe et on croi que c'est  l'ordi en fait tout va bien


----------



## Nolsen (9 Mai 2002)

Salut

Puisque tu es sous OS X il vaut mieux le laisser fonctionner 24h/24h puisque c'est un UNIX et qu'il est programmé pour effectuer certaines tâches la nuit.

Sinon tu peux utiliser MacJanitor qui effectue ces tâches quand tu le veux.

Amicalement

Nolsen

[09 mai 2002 : message édité par Nolsen]


----------



## LCT (9 Mai 2002)

D'accord avec flix si votre iMac n'a pas de ventilo.
Moi j'éteins mes bécanes toutes les nuits depuis 15 ans.
Mais je ne les débranche pas du secteur (sauf le portable uf corse).
Bon mais je ne suis pas sous OSX


----------



## Nolsen (9 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par LCT:
*D'accord avec flix si votre iMac n'a pas de ventilo.
Moi j'éteins mes bécanes toutes les nuits depuis 15 ans.
Mais je ne les débranche pas du secteur (sauf le portable uf corse).
Bon mais je ne suis pas sous OSX   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Moi je n'ai pas le choix: je suis obligé d'éteindre car quand OS X fait le "ménage" il se connecte à internet vers 4h00 du matin. C'est pour ça que j'utilise MacJanitor...

Salutations

Nolsen


----------



## Yama (9 Mai 2002)

l'electronique c'est l'inverse de la mécanique.... moins vous lui faite changer d'état energétique mieux c'est.....

donc un ordi qui tourne en permanance s'use moins sauf le disque.

l'état de veille est très proche de celui de étaint sauf qu'un leger courant passe pour maintenir la RAM sous tension.

donc preferez la mise en veille plutôt que l'extinction


voili


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2002)

Désolé, mais la mécanique c'est aussi comme l'électronique : un moteur de groupe électrogène qui tourne 10000 heures régulièrement à 2500 tr/mn s'use moins qu'un moteur de voiture qui accélère, ralentit, etc ...


----------



## Ritchie (9 Mai 2002)

Très interessant, mais une question, si je reste en mode veille la loupiote d'allumage clignote tout le temps, elle risque pas de rendre l'âme à la longue?
Merci.


----------



## loriscoutin (9 Mai 2002)

maintenant 5 jour et demi et il tien le choque
meme pas mis en veille


----------



## Helmer (10 Mai 2002)

iMac DV500, jamais eteint depuis 16 mois, et il tourne tres bien.


----------



## Hayak (10 Mai 2002)

idem, iMac 500 DV jamais éteint qui tourne sans problème depuis 2 ans ; et la petite lampe est à la même enseigne depuis 3 mois (iMacG4). Tout cela fonctionne parfaitement.


----------



## krigepouh (10 Mai 2002)

PMac G3/300 BB (OS X) pas éteint depuis je compte même plus   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Résultat : Il est en pleine forme !
En plus en hiver comme il est dans une petite chambre de bonne, il fait office de radiateur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 il fait 30°C dans la pièce  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[09 mai 2002 : message édité par krigepouh]


----------



## yul (10 Mai 2002)

Bon à la fin, on l' éteint ou on le lasse allumé????


----------



## Ritchie (10 Mai 2002)

Réflexion faite, si on prend l'exemple d'une TV en fin de soirée, nous la mettons aussi en veille et ce sans problème. Mais mon Imac a un big problème si je le met en veille et ensuite lorsque je veux l'utiliser le curseur est bloqué  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Est-ce un "Bug" de l'OS 9.2.2?

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## LCT (10 Mai 2002)

Et les écrans cathodiques ?
Ça les arrange de rester allumés tout le temps ?


----------



## Helmer (10 Mai 2002)

Un ecran cathodique a une duree de vie bien inferieure a celle d'un disque dur, donc j'eteins mon ecran.


----------



## Helmer (10 Mai 2002)

Stop, j'ai oublie qu'il s'agissait d'iMac. Je suspends l'activite. Et si tu veux eteindre pendant tes vacances, debranche egalement le cordon d'alimentation.


----------



## Ritchie (11 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Helmer:
*Stop, j'ai oublie qu'il s'agissait d'iMac. Je suspends l'activite. Et si tu veux eteindre pendant tes vacances, debranche egalement le cordon d'alimentation.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Salut Helmer,

Mais ce problème de pointeur figé suite à une mise en veille, ça provient de quoi à ton avis?

Merci d'avance


----------



## salamèche (11 Mai 2002)

j'ai eu ce problème de pointeur qui se fige quand j'était sous 9.04, puis je suis passé à 9.2 et ça s'est résolu.


----------



## Ritchie (11 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par salamèche:
*j'ai eu ce problème de pointeur qui se fige quand j'était sous 9.04, puis je suis passé à 9.2 et ça s'est résolu.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Hello,
Mais je suis aussi en OS 9.2.2. Faut faire une manip. quelque part?

Merci


----------



## Helmer (11 Mai 2002)

Je n'ai jamais eu ce probleme sous 9.2.2 mais il est vrai qu'il mettait un bon moment pour sortir de sa lethargie. Sinon sous OS X aucun souci, il demarre au 1/4 de tour.
Maintenant faut-il laisser allume ou pas. Il y a une dizaine d'annees, quand je bossais sur PC (eh oui) on nous conseillait de laisser allume. Le fait de couper l'alimentation, le champ electromagnetique separant les galettes d'un disque dur n'etait plus maintenu, d'ou risque d'usure plus rapide. Maintenant cela n'a plus court car le MTBF (temps moyen entre pannes) a sensiblement augmente ces dernieres annees.
Un disque dur a par exemple un MTBF de 100000 heures. C'est a dire qu'il va tomber en panne en moyenne apres 100000 heures (environ 11 ans) de fonctionnement. Si tu as de la chance, il tiendra 300000 heures, mais il pourrait voler en eclat apres 200 heures d'utilisation si c'est une mauvaise serie.
Certains disques durs sont meme annonces avec un MTBF d'un million d'heures (114 ans).
Conclusion, tu fais comme tu veux. Je le laisse allume comme ca je n'ai pas a attendre un demarrage, tout est dispo de suite.
Ouala


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Mai 2002)

salut,
j'aimerai savoir si unix peut  fait le menage entre 3h et 5h si l'ordinateur est  sur suspension d'activite ? est ce qu' il reactive le systeme ? Si non comment faire ?


----------



## Helmer (13 Mai 2002)

Nan, il le fait pas. Par contre tu peux acheter le dernier A Vos Macs. Il y a un article pour changer l'heure de ces petits entretiens, tres pratique.


----------



## dmao (19 Mai 2002)

Je crois que les tâches de maintenances sont bien effectuées la nuit, lorsqu'on est en veille.
Mais il faut veiller à cocher la case "Réveil pour accès administration réseaux" (un truc comme cela, je suis en anglais) dans les options de Economie d'Energie. 
Je n'ai pas mon mail qui est configuré donc je ne reçois pas les courriers qui m'en avertissent, mais quelqu'un doit bien avoir configuré son ordi pour les recevoir et nous dire ce qu'il en est


----------



## iXel (20 Mai 2002)

moi je laisse tourner aucun probleme il me parait meme plus chaud


----------



## FredParis (20 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par dmao:
*Je crois que les tâches de maintenances sont bien effectuées la nuit, lorsqu'on est en veille.
Mais il faut veiller à cocher la case "Réveil pour accès administration réseaux" (un truc comme cela, je suis en anglais) dans les options de Economie d'Energie. 
Je n'ai pas mon mail qui est configuré donc je ne reçois pas les courriers qui m'en avertissent, mais quelqu'un doit bien avoir configuré son ordi pour les recevoir et nous dire ce qu'il en est*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

je confirme, des tâches de maintenance sont effectuées toute sles nuits si ton mac est allumé. Si tu préfères l'éteindre, ces tâches ne s'eefectue plus, tu peux alors utiliser macjanitor (utilitaire qu'on trouve sur versiontracker.com) pour le faire manuellement.
J'ai coché "réveil pour administration réseau", et effectivement, le matin, je trouve des mails tout chauds qui m'attendent, ils ont été relevés pendant la nuit, le son étant coupé j'entends rien et je peux continuer à dormir..;


----------



## iXel (20 Mai 2002)

la classe koi....


----------



## FredParis (20 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par corentin:
*la classe koi....   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

euh... non je disais pas ça pour ça, c'était jsute à titre d'infos...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ceci dit, c'est vachement pratique.


----------



## Jean lefort2 (20 Mai 2002)

Donc si on met le système en veille et qu'on a coché réactiver.....avec le réseau dans les pref système, la maintenance fonctionne quand même ou pas.

Ou il faut le laisser allumé.


----------



## FredParis (20 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jean lefort2:
*Donc si on met le système en veille et qu'on a coché réactiver.....avec le réseau dans les pref système, la maintenance fonctionne quand même ou pas.

Ou il faut le laisser allumé.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ben moi je mets en veille le système ma nuit, et j'ai coché "réaciver ..." et le matin y'a des mails qui m'attendent sur mon mac.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Mai 2002)

salut,
ca marche  avec le modem interne?


----------



## vicento (24 Mai 2002)

Ces opérations de maintenances (une par nuit, plus une chaque semaine, plus une  par mois) c'est peut être une raison pour laquelle en veille sous X un portable tient beaucoup moins que sous 9.


----------

